# Bow Tuning and Draw Weight



## EmersonL (Oct 27, 2009)

Subbed


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

Your bow's draw weight will affect the flight of the arrow due to the arrows spine.
A bow at 60 pounds needs a lighter spined arrow then a bow at 70 pounds.
The arrows "spine" can be increased by shortening the arrow from 29". Like a 2 foot pencil which is easy to bend, a pencil that's 6" long is stiffer and difficult to bend.

Download Eastons Tuning Guide Revision 2.
Go to their web site, under Downloads/Software 
It's 39 pages long but dead on accurate and steps you through the tuning process.

First, figure out what draw weight you want, then the length of your arrow.
Then have at it.

It's really quite easy.
Bill


----------



## KSHammers1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks Bill!! That sure sounds easy enough!


----------



## bbradmcc (Mar 14, 2011)

I found with the Hoyts I have, that once you paper tune it as perfect as you can(center shot??)20-30 and 40 yds. If you adjust the draw weight only it changes the speed therefore changing your elevation and points of impact.
I would find a draw weight I could shoot comfortably set the bow as perfect as possible and leave it alone. practice with the setup until it becomes second nature and a extension of your own arm. My fathers Vortec blows thru deer at 47lbs and my Alphamax has no trouble at 60lbs. My turbotec at 70lbs had no trouble either for that matter. If you change your Draw weight just be sure to practice every pin to see what elevation has changed. I havent had a left/right issue by changing draw weight. NOT TO SAY IT CANT HAPPEN!! just hasnt been a issue for me or the listed above bows.
Good Luck!


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

When an arrow is shot, it flexes about two nodes. These nodes are a few inches from each end of the arrow. This flexing has amplitude and frequency. The amplitude is the distance that it flexes and the frequency is how fast it's flexing.

There are several things that determine the amplitude and frequency. One of these is how much energy is provided by the bow. The higher your draw weight, the more energy is being applied to the arrow. Small increases in draw weight will increase amplitude.

If you only worry about center shot and nock height, differences in the draw weight (within limits) does not make too much difference in arrow flight. If you competing on an international level and are tuning your bow for optimum group consistency by aligning arrow spine, fine tuning arrow length and fine tuning point weight, then changing draw weight will have an impact on your groups.

For 99% of us, small increases in DW don't make much difference as long as your nock height and nock travel isn't changed by the adjustment.

Allen


----------

